# Two Tolumnias



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2011)

Tolumnia Aleka 'Peaches' HCC/AOS x Rcm Orchidom Dancer












Tag says Oncidium Teipei's Goldbar (Aleka ‘Peaches’ HCC/AOS x onustum AM/AOS)


----------



## Shiva (Jun 16, 2011)

Both are gorgeous!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW!! Both are very nice.. But I prefer the first one..  So floriferous!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular displays! The first one is stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice. I'm starting to get into Tolumnia species, got to get the one from OL that looks like a fuzzy bee!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 17, 2011)

:drool::drool: What bloomin' fools! :clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 17, 2011)

Interesting plants, nice colors, and cool pot!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2011)

Fantastic both!!! Maybe I show the pics to mine so that the bloom...lol


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2011)

wow!


----------

